# salt dogg tgs07



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

Has anyone actually seen the Tgs 07 by salt dogg ? If so what do you think about it?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

A well thought out unit. The fill door opens in both directions and is removable. There is one motor so the auger and spinner change speeds together. Same control as the all the other single motor units. Looks like the rest of the Saltdogg line. Won't win any beauty contests but well constructed, they didn't spend a lot of money on frills but at with a $1995.00 suggested list you can afford to address the only real performance issue, the yellow caps on the harness. Spend a couple bucks and buy a set of blank spreader side plugs to replace the yellow caps. Don't forget to buy four of the weather plugs to seal the wire holes in the caps.

This is a tailgate unit that will do sand.

And before anyone calls foul, yes I do sell them.payup


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

basher;1066214 said:


> A well thought out unit. The fill door opens in both directions and is removable. There is one motor so the auger and spinner change speeds together. Same control as the all the other single motor units. Looks like the rest of the Saltdogg line. Won't win any beauty contests but well constructed, they didn't spend a lot of money on frills but at with a $1995.00 suggested list you can afford to address the only real performance issue, the yellow caps on the harness. Spend a couple bucks and buy a set of blank spreader side plugs to replace the yellow caps. Don't forget to buy four of the weather plugs to seal the wire holes in the caps.
> 
> This is a tailgate unit that will do sand.
> 
> And before anyone calls foul, yes I do sell them.payup


thanks for the info I have an older buyers model that isnt intended for bulk but it works I am thinking of an upgrade


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

I take it you can run bulk through that? Also how many lbs does that hold approx? One more ?...I have two other newer buyer's units...can I use the same wiring and controller since it's already ran?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm looking hard at buying one also, looks like a good product for the price. 

Basher, if you have one in stock... could you take some more pics of it and put them up here? Maybe hook up power and make a short movie too


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

IMAGE;1066827 said:


> I'm looking hard at buying one also, looks like a good product for the price.


Hey Steve - Crysteel gave me a price of $1391 on Monday at the State Fair. I'm not sure if it was a "fair only" special or if that's going to be their everyday price but I thought that was a heck of a deal.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Camden;1066937 said:


> Hey Steve - Crysteel gave me a price of $1391 on Monday at the State Fair. I'm not sure if it was a "fair only" special or if that's going to be their everyday price but I thought that was a heck of a deal.


Thanks for the info Roy. Jim at ESI has a very good price also (actually cheaper then that), and shipping is pretty cheap to. Total would be $1540 to my door. If I buy at Crysteel I have to pay tax... and I hate paying tax.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

For plowsite guys only 1350.00 for the TGS07.....and yes we do sell them....


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

[email protected];1067038 said:


> For plowsite guys only 1350.00 for the TGS07.....and yes we do sell them....


Wow that's cheap. I'll see if my wife will let me buy one...


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Roy, I bet Jim would give us a deal if we bought together. We'd probally save on shipping to since we're almost neighbors.

(Hint Hint Jim...)


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Anyone else in our area want to get in on a group purchase from ESI?


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Incase anyone in this thread wants pics I'm going to post them here as well.


----------



## Weeded! (Nov 13, 2009)

dodge15004x45.9;1067125 said:


> Incase anyone in this thread wants pics I'm going to post them here as well.


How fast can will this spread 50lbs?


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Weeded!;1067223 said:


> How fast can will this spread 50lbs?


No idea I just posted pics cause ppl wanted to see them. I do not have a salter on my truck.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Weeded!;1067223 said:


> How fast can will this spread 50lbs?


Of what? #1 blended mix, it would spit it out in a heart beat, wet sand not so fast.


----------



## Shop's Lawn (Nov 9, 2008)

How many pounds of salt will it hold?


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Specs.

http://www.saltdogg.com/Salt_Spreader/TailgateSpreaders/


----------

